# Not receiving notification emails



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I noticed I'm not receiving the TCF notification emails any more. I rec'd two yesterday and one today. I checked, and several threads I subscribe to had new posts yesterday. It started two days ago, about the same time several people noted that slooooowness had returned on an intermittent basis (I saw the slowness a couple times myself).

Also (related?), I have all emails from TCF filtered into their own GMail label. The few I'm getting are not being filtered, so something must have changed about them. Different "from" name or something?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

No notification emails again. Am I the only one?


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi--some users have intermittently reported problems with notification emails, but it usually seems to track back to the email provider or other issues not related to TCF. (I and many others members seem to be getting notifications with no issues.)

On the other hand, we are aware of issues with slowness when posting replies to threads and are working to correct the issue.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks for the reply, Peter. I'm only getting 1 or 2 a day, and I usually get 5-10+. Today I rec'd -zero-.

I'm on GMail. Very unlikely it's on their end. And I always check SPAM for false positives.

OTOH, if I'm the only one complaining, it's almost gotta be me.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Same problem here.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm not getting near as many either. I tend to click on the New Posts link at the top of the forums and scroll through the pages. When I do, I almost always notice 4 or 5 threads that I am subscribed to.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

missing most of the instants from the busiest thread i'm subscribed to. gmail.com address, definately nothing in my spam folder


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Not a single TCF email today. I should have 10+ emails from yesterday's activity.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Still not getting any. -0- today.



Any chance of this being fixed?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm seeing the same problem: getting some notification e-mails, but not nearly as many as I should be getting.

I posted about a similar problem yesterday, when I found some notifications in GMail's spam folder, but that only accounted for a few e-mails. I'm still not getting all of them though ... related?

_edit:_ I'm getting a lot more notifications today ... maybe it's fixed?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

They're back!

Sometime after midnight, about 10 TCF notification emails arrived.

Yay! :up: (and thanks!)

Also, my replies are posting immediately, no hang.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, I definitely had more notifications overnight. Looks good.

_edit:_ and this reply posted immediately as well!


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

+1


----------

